# Fragmin Injections



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,

Is there anyone taking Fragmin or Heparin injections after ET and find them really painful?

The needles are much harder to go in than Buserelin and it stings like mad and leave a lump afterwards.  Im not normally a softy when it comes to injections but these are yukky and giving me big bruises,  only done 3 days worth,  11 to go if BFN,  2 months and 11 if BFP!

Thanks

Katie


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

I had fragmin throughout my pregnancy and they seemed ok to me. Yes it does sting a little but that's because it has the consistancy of syrup!!!   

Would suggest you squeeze the area first and then push it through really slowly (apologies if I'm teaching you to suck eggs   ) worked for me anyway and I have the little chappie in the pic to show for it!  

Good luck  

Cheery


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks Cheery.

You must be looking forward to your first Christmas with William.

Katie


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Don't squeeze out the air bubble, numb with ice if it helps, pinch an inch at your belly, or ask DP to do in the lowest part ofnyour bopttom, slide in slowly, 45 degree angle, inject slowly, don't rub after. Some will still come
up big bruises. 
HTH

xx


----------

